# 20 gallom reef anenome upside down mysterious tang death



## Ivanrad (Aug 22, 2010)

Hello all my 20 gallon reef has been setup for 6 weeks now . I used the same live rock and live sand that the anenome and clown fish came with , I've used meersaltz for my salt mixing I spend hours mixing salt . I have 2 clown perculas and a yellow tail damsel , coral banded shrimp , 2 feather dusters . my tank has a cpr refugium with macroalgae in it to keep the tank filtered . ive never had the tank drop below 79.9 and never reach 82 degrees. I also have a protein skimmer setup . all my levels are ideal except for magnesium . I haven received my mag test kit . but my levels have barely fluctuated . I always a climate my fish using the drip method . I acclimated my anenome for an hour . mysteriously one day last week I see my tang within a one hour period just die , it could have been the anenome that stung him or the damsel that killed him. I always feed the full life spectrum along with brine shrimp and marine enhanced vitamin diet . now for the anenome problem . I noticed my anenome was perfect for 1 week then he moved and ,moved and moved. He now looks like someone m,microwaved the side of him. But every 3 hours he goes from upside down dead to full blown healthy . is this because I haven't dosed trace minerals. Let me know what you all think . I always make suree they aren't overfed either , I'm using a 14 inch 6x 3 watt led light from evo. Sry for the crappy typing waiting for my college class to start thanks all .
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## wake49 (Jul 2, 2008)

The tank looks a little overstocked. That Tang was in too small of a tank. The smallest tangs, the Ctenochaetus genus (like Koles and Bristletooth), should be homed in nothing smaller than a 70 gallon.

What are your water parameters? Mostly Calcium and Alkalinity I am concerned with. Please post Calcium in ppm and Alkalinity in dKH.

Thanks and I look forward to helping you.


----------



## Ivanrad (Aug 22, 2010)

calcium 450 ppm and alk 12 dkh


----------



## wake49 (Jul 2, 2008)

Ivanrad said:


> calcium 450 ppm and alk 12 dkh


Can you post any pictures?

Anenomes very often close up when releasing waste into the water column. Is this by chance what you see?


----------



## Ivanrad (Aug 22, 2010)




----------



## Ivanrad (Aug 22, 2010)

anyone?


----------



## wake49 (Jul 2, 2008)

It looks like it is dying. How long has he been in the tank? 

Anenomes are fussy creatures and maybe a QT might help. Have you fed him at all?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Ivanrad (Aug 22, 2010)

hes been in the tank for 2 weeks. and hes been like this for 4 days. he should be dead by now going to do a water change. whats a qt?
all my other fish are alive rechecked the salinity and all levels still really good.
i just dont understand after all the careful work ive put fourth why this would happen my tank has 15 year old bactera in it from one of the most exotic reefs u will see. all the fish are from that ancient tank. ( no the fish arent 15 years old.) should i do the strainer trick to get the anenome hosted with the clowns. show me pictures of dieing anenomes ive never found one


----------



## Ivanrad (Aug 22, 2010)

anenome is worst now going to return him so hopefully the fish store can revive him poor guy. i just wanted to feed him beautiful uncooked shrimp


----------



## wake49 (Jul 2, 2008)

Ivanrad said:


> hes been in the tank for 2 weeks. and hes been like this for 4 days. he should be dead by now going to do a water change. whats a qt?
> all my other fish are alive rechecked the salinity and all levels still really good.
> i just dont understand after all the careful work ive put fourth why this would happen my tank has 15 year old bactera in it from one of the most exotic reefs u will see. all the fish are from that ancient tank. ( no the fish arent 15 years old.) should i do the strainer trick to get the anenome hosted with the clowns. show me pictures of dieing anenomes ive never found one


Where did the anenome come from?


----------



## Ivanrad (Aug 22, 2010)

my local fish store im the techie guy so he gives me free stuff. This anenome was doing great until it hit my tank just did a water change and finally got trace elements and iodine. going to keep cycling. will test levels in 2 days


----------



## Ivanrad (Aug 22, 2010)

took out anemone and did a water change waiting for my canister filter to arrive enjoy. subscribe next time ill make it HD


----------



## wake49 (Jul 2, 2008)

Ivanrad said:


> took out anemone and did a water change waiting for my canister filter to arrive enjoy. subscribe next time ill make it HD


I am sorry I did not respond to this sooner. 

If it were me, I would not use that canister filter. They are detritus traps and result in nothing more than elevated nitrate levels. This will have a detrimental effect on Alkalinity and cause a decline in water quality. A good, clean Protein Skimmer, Live Rock and a Deep Sand Bed of Live Sand is the best form of filtration in a Marine tank.


----------



## Ivanrad (Aug 22, 2010)

hop into chat got a few questions


----------

